# Potlicking



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

My brother in my boat getting me in trouble with the 2coolers. Just a reminder it's not me it's my brother pot licking.Well he at least has good taste.Lol








Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

At least he picked the right boat to pot lick from


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Well they did pretty good. Flat Head Ed and family and another 2cooler Ol School ended up with 55 nice w/b. i just hope he cleaned my boat afterwards. Lol








Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

If you want to see potlicking go to LL dam, it is not even funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

You picked the right boat to potlick after, good catch.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like The Mighty Redfin, and a decent pair of wives legs?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

x1!!!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Potlicking for sure. but if you got to potlick, you might as well potlick from the best.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tell your brother to stop shaving his legs,lol-Mike


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Come on Robert, you know you are on that boat.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

whackmaster said:


> Come on Robert, you know you are on that boat.


Don't tell Tbone that.

Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You guys don't scare me, soon I will have the cloaking systems working!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I like to pot lick from inside the Redfin !!!!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like Lee "The Anchor Man" on the front deck is expressing his opinion......


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

that wasn't very good potlicking....when you get it down right you can see the fish in the red fin livewell.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

The best potlicking of all is the word ROTATE. It is approprriate whenever i am not catching the fish.


----------

